# Routes des Cretes in the Vosges



## Tinapow (Apr 15, 2018)

Cheers All, Do you know if this route is O K to drive my Chausson Flash 04 motorhome? Thanks


----------



## witzend (Apr 15, 2018)

Tinapow said:


> Cheers All, Do you know if this route is O K to drive my Chausson Flash 04 motorhome? Thanks



Could still be closed for snow check road conditions locally


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 15, 2018)

*We stayed at these places*

Linthal
Murbach
Ventron
Cornimont

Roads all VG
6.5m coachbuilt

More here
2015 May to Sept

Scroll and you will see our full route


----------



## Dezi (Apr 15, 2018)

Tinapow said:


> Cheers All, Do you know if this route is O K to drive my Chausson Flash 04 motorhome? Thanks



Hi, We have driven this route twice in the past in the Murvi and you should have no trouble in your slightly larger vehicle.

Regardless of the time of the year it can get very foggy.

A  good tip when thinking of driving a mountainous route is to go on google maps and check out sections for larger delivery vans or work vehicles.

If they can do it, so can you.  ie  48°03'03.1"N 7°00'44.2"E

  Dezi


----------



## torwood (Apr 15, 2018)

Tinapow said:


> Cheers All, Do you know if this route is O K to drive my Chausson Flash 04 motorhome? Thanks


Easy, did it in my Rapido, parked in many parts of it and overnighted along it without any problems, Munster is worth a visit and has a good flea market also visit soos of the Maginot line fortifications along it.


----------



## barryd (Apr 15, 2018)

Piece of cake.  Lovely area.


----------



## Deneb (Apr 16, 2018)

Was still closed by snow between Col du Bonhomme and Col de la Schlucht, and from approx 2km south of le Hohneck to le Grande Ballon a week ago. Many of the minor side roads into the valleys also blocked, so long detours to get from one open section to the next. May be clear by now unless there has been more snow in the last week. They were just starting with bulldozers south of le Hohneck.


----------

